# Prior Fissile XCK 172



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Awww those boards look cute together 

Anyways... yeah the board definitely changes personality when in deeper snow. It's pretty cool really and that's where most people get the huge surprise when taking them from groomers to pow. They behave really well in both conditions.

Also... the carbon-Kevlar makes it a LOT stiffer. Maybe not really just stiff... but super snappy-stiff. It will take good effort to flex, but then snap back with power. This takes away some dampness. But you are probably feeling even less dampness because of the Flux bindings. On my D1 with Flux SF a lot of the dampness went away. Much quicker edge to edge... but a lot less damp.

I rode the D1 with a couple of friends the other day on chill night time groomers and I was just TAKING OFF compared to them. Just off the lift it was.... bam see ya (it was probably the wax too). On the downside... rode it in the trees at night the other day and.... whoooa! slow down please. 

Once you get to ride the board on a big open powder field you'll see the greatness. But then every other board you ride afterwards will feel like you're going to tomahawk.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Happened last week at Fernie. I just haven't had the time to post the TR!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> Happened last week at Fernie. I just haven't had the time to post the TR!


Well get on it! I want to hear how good (or bad) your instructor was at KH... :grin:

Fernie is getting absolutely dumped on, and I can't go this weekend. Might have to just go myself and hostel it for the night.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Well get on it! I want to hear how good (or bad) your instructor was at KH... :grin:
> 
> Fernie is getting absolutely dumped on, and I can't go this weekend. Might have to just go myself and hostel it for the night.


hahahha 
Nice!!


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

God damn it, I saw the thread title on the sidebar and thought someone was selling one. Haha.


----------

